# BFP - 6th and final round of clomid



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to post this separately from our big thread as I've been furiously googling BFP success stories the last few weeks in the hope of some good news for people on round 6.

I was scheduled for a laparoscopy in a weeks time for suspected endo. This was my 6th and last round of clomid and my hope had totally ran out if I'm honest. 

But... Today I got my BFP!!! 

For those of you thinking that clomid can't work or getting frustrated after a couple of cycles, hang in there! I'm proof that even going down to the wire, clomid can work!!! 

I would also like to say that the support on this forum is amazing - you've helped me through my most darkest times on my clomid journey. I really appreciate you listening to my rants!

Best wishes and love to you all!


----------



## mismas (Jul 20, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

So awesome to hear you got a BFP. I wish you a lovely pregnancy with as little stress as possible.  

And thank you for posting this, I'm currently feeling extremely pessimistic on my third Clomid cycle, and your post made my week.


----------



## shoefairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! Are you having any symptoms? I'm on cd37 after 100mg of clomid and scared to test as every time I've tested in the past it's been bfn! No sign of AF starting.


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you!

My nipples have been sore since I ovulated and I felt the last few days like it was going away. Now my boobs are just uncomfortable if I lie on my side or in an awkward position. It's a bit uncomfortable to wear my bra, like I'm aware of my boobs feeling a bit burny. My hubby thinks my nipples darkened a little but nothing noticeable. I normally get sore nipples after ov but they tend to go away after 4-5 days. This time the soreness was really pronounced from the day I ovulated.

About 3 dpo I was exhausted, proper fatigue for about 4 days which I've never experienced before but I put it down to being busy at work and the clomid side effects. The tiredness isn't as bad atm.

My back feels like I slept funny and is a bit sore, again nothing noticeable. I noticed that I had practically no CM the last couple of days which is unusual for me. I had a little bit of white lotion type CM before that but not a lot.

Today I mainly feel crampy like AF is imminent but my period isn't due til Weds so it's a little early to feel it. My AF pain is usually horrendous, this feels like I've got the cat sat on my tummy, warm and pressing on me. 2 days ago I felt a flutter, like bubbles in my tummy which was weird but it could have been nothing though others have reported it could be implantation. I've been hugely bloated and lots of wind. I've had a tiny bit of heartburn and my face is spotty (nothing new there).

The main thing is I've been ill with a bad cold my entire cycle. I was taking all sorts of paracetamol based products to shift it like sudafed, lempsip etc. I actually have an upper respiratory tract infection atm coz the cough won't go away and I'm on antibiotics. Maybe my immune system was so low that it actually helped baby stick!

Having said all of this, there's been nothing noticeable or out of the ordinary to indicate I was pregnant. I only tested this morning after feeling frustrated that my being ill had ruined my last chance. I spent the morning googling about clomid success stories, my surgical procedure and IUI so I tested out of desperation. I've been so nervous about the surgery and what happens next.

I used an Internet cheapie which had practically an invisible line on. If my hubby had been there he would have told me to stop being stupid as I was holding it to the light at different angles to see it. I used a £1 asda test just to check which brought up a faint but more definitive line. Went out shopping and spent 19 quid on tests. We only believed it after using a clear blue and it was there in writing! 

Wishing you enormous luck xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Great idea to do separate BFP post!!! I too have been searching online for any BFP CLomid stories!
I remember you saying a few weeks ago that you were going to do everything to give yourself the best chance this cycle...

Did you do anything different? 
Extra vits/supplements....dtd more?less? Which days etc 

Huge congrats again xxxx


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks AC. Coz it's so early you're literally the first people I've told (other than my hubby of course)! Xx

No nothing different really that I can put it down to. I ditched everything I'd been doing previously like the pineapple juice thing, no acupuncture or anything. I've done no exercise and not eaten particularly well. I think this time around I'd completely given up so I wasn't as stressed. I've been preoccupied with the surgery and cold. The only thing that was different was my awful cold which I couldn't and still struggling to get rid of. It really floored me for a good couple of weeks. I've been taking folic acid on and off throughout the cycle. Sometimes missing a day or 2 if I forgot. I'm on amoxicillin for the respiratory infection but I googled that and it apparently makes no difference. I also took one of my clomid tablets late after the mother in law debacle coz I was upset so it meant the subsequent 2/3 tablets were also a day later than I should have taken them.

Having looked at my fertility app we baby danced 4 days and 3 days before I ovulated, on the exact day I ovulated and 2 days after ovulation. So all in all 4 times throughout my ovulation window. Tho I'm pretty sure it was the one on the actual day of ovulation that worked.

Xxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

How you feeling Neon?
Hope you've had a lovely few days xxx

Thanks for the info about your cycle...I've read a lot that dtd on the days leading up to ovulation is often the key....I think I'm going to try that this month! Takes the pressure off Ovulation day in some way.

Have you told your family yet? Mother in Law etc??

xxx


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Im feeling totally fine thanks for asking! Symptoms are pretty mild so far though I know they will increase. In the most I feel like myself when at work and totally fine.

I'm feeling super exhausted after work. I've been going to bed at 6/7/8pm and waking up at 1am feeling like I've had a full nights sleep! It's really weird. The bloating is really noticeable as well so I'm having to wear baggy clothes already, makes me feel a bit self conscious like others could guess.

The cramps are exactly like AF cramps which were scaring the hell out of me but AF was due today and didn't come. Hurray! The cramps seem to be worse at night. The main difference is they come and go.

I went to the docs on Monday and got a negative test (after 9 positive home tests) which really scared me, like i got excited and it threw a bit of doubt into the mix. I got another positive today though which showed up a lot stronger and quicker, the more I test the more reassured I feel. Though it's hard to think that it's really happening! 

My back hurts sitting on the chairs at work. My boobs have gone a weird cone like shape, best way to describe it lol! I feel a tiny bit sick after eating but I sometimes felt that with the clomid.

I've only told my mum, she's thrilled! After having 4 kids herself I needed someone to tell me what I needed to do lol. I feel a bit alone with what to do sometimes with not telling people. The Dr gave me no info whatsoever apart from to self refer myself to an antenatal clinic. We want to wait a few more weeks to get past the scary phase first before telling others. I am tempted to tell work tho as my workload has become unmanageable as it'll soon become common knowledge and I really could do without the stress at this point. I'm still not sure about It yet, whether it's too early. 

I bought a book off the internet to swot up. My hubby has really thrown himself into it, he's hugely excited and doing lots of research himself. Bit strange really, after so much trouble ttc I could never look ahead any further in case it upset me to know what happens next.

How are you feeling AC?

Xxxx


----------



## lilac789 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations Neon. So pleased for you, especially after such an awful month with the infection and the holiday situation. It really gives us hope seeing you bfp. Big hugs xxx


----------

